# Baconcheeseburgdogger???



## fired up (Feb 15, 2009)

Ever go to a bbq and cant decide between a hot dog or a cheeseburger?  Why not have both?

Ingredients:

ground beef
hot dogs
your favorite rub
cheese
bacon
hot dog buns
bbq sauce



Rolled out the hamburger, sprinkled with rub, put on cheese and dog.



Rolled it up and sealed the edges and ends.



Sprinkled on more rub and wrapped with a piece of bacon.



Wrapped tightly with plastic wrap and let set in fridge for 30 minutes.

Here are 6 ready for the smoker.



Smoked at 225 for half an hour then 350 for about 15 minutes. Brushed on bbq sauce last 5 minutes. Here it is in a bun with some mac n cheese.



Cross section.



Thanks for checking out my Qview!


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice, whats not to like there!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks excellent Fired Up! Nice job.


----------



## sixpack (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW... Now thats a really good idea. Looks tasty.


----------



## austin (Feb 15, 2009)

Excellent job, great idea....I totally want to try that.

One thing missing from your Qview....what did you think?


----------



## john dice (Feb 15, 2009)

That looks amazing.


----------



## smokin365 (Feb 15, 2009)

That, my friend, is an epic win!  Def point worthy


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 15, 2009)

Points to you for creativity. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  How did they taste?  What were the comments made about them?


----------



## morkdach (Feb 15, 2009)

sweeeeeeeeet that looks great


----------



## fired up (Feb 15, 2009)

They tasted great! Wife loved them too and she does not really like Hot dogs.
I will definitely make them again.


----------



## slickrat (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice. First points I've ever given anyone go to you (that is of course, if I have any!).


----------



## alx (Feb 15, 2009)

Great job.I needed something to put ketchup on i just made.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks good thanks for sharing the idea and the Qview


----------



## booya tribe (Feb 16, 2009)

Definitely gotta try that one!


----------



## eman (Feb 16, 2009)

looks like the mini me of the fattie world .


----------



## got14u (Feb 16, 2009)

great idea !!
points !!


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 16, 2009)

Brilliant! Absolutley brilliant!


----------



## fired up (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the points everyone!


----------



## vlap (Feb 16, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## cman95 (Feb 16, 2009)

Points from here.


----------



## grothe (Feb 16, 2009)

Great idea Fired Up!!


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 16, 2009)

Very ,very nice....that looks so good.


----------



## smokingscooby (Feb 16, 2009)

That Looks SSSSWWWEEEEETTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## cruizer (Feb 16, 2009)

Great idea! Gotta run grab some dogs. Thanx


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 16, 2009)

Great idea!  Going to have to try that one.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 16, 2009)

Points  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks awesome


----------



## fired up (Feb 16, 2009)

I think the official name for this creation should be the Frankenburger lol


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 16, 2009)

Great idea!!!! Will definitely have to try these!!

 Better keep it hiding from the New York Post.


----------



## ddave (Feb 16, 2009)

That looks darn good!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll have to give those a try.

POINTS!!

Dave


----------



## bigtrain74 (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone told you that you are a genious!?!?!?


----------



## pignit (Mar 13, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## hilbillyinca (Mar 13, 2009)

This looks incredible, thanks for the idea. although I think ima hit it up with a shredded cheddar/jack cheese mix, and perhaps a little bbq sauce on the inside


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 13, 2009)

good grief!

i was losing weight until i discovered this site - here's another reaosn why!!!

enjoy the points, you've earned them!

wow!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 15, 2009)

i've got 8 of these going right now. it's the first time this year i've fired up my smoker, so i am a little behind on the timetable, but by the smells i am getting it should be worth it. prepared pretty much as described above except i brushed on a thin layer of mustard on the outside before sprinkling rib on. mrs. taz wants them non-smoked, so her two are in the oven at the same temperature.
will report on results!


----------



## carpetride (Mar 15, 2009)

Fired Up <----Man of Genius!


----------



## the iceman (Mar 15, 2009)

Dang, if I hadn't just had dinner, I'd be hungry. Nice work.


----------



## mossymo (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice, very original idea.

This is going on my to-do list, I think my to smoke list is up to #89 now!!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 15, 2009)

these things were great! once i got the method of rolling and sealing down, it was easy to do. i think the mustard brush before the rub and bacon wrapping helped develop a "bark" on the outside with no mustardy taste later on. smoke penetration was exceptional.

turned out i had no BBQ sauce in the fridge and it was a little late to be making one, so i simply brushed oc ketchup (catsup?) the last half-hour or so. i pulled them off just as the hot dogs plumped enough to open the whole thing up a tiny bit. results were very good indeed!

FYI - i used schwan's old-fashioned weiners for this. results with those were not too good. while the flavor of the weiners was really good, the texture was rather tough and chewy. usually these weinters are great on their own but perhaps with this cooking method it just didn't work. i think the biggest problem was that being inside the burger wrap, the skins didn't have an opportunity to "crisp up."

other than that, this was too good not to do again!

unfortunately, no pix, so it never happened - i'll just have to do it again, i guess!


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 23, 2009)

Great job. Hadn't thought to smoke these. Usually cook in foil then crisp up on grill. Found this (very similar anyway) recipe on tailgating.com couple of years ago. Lots of good recipes on that site. Points to you, sir.


----------

